# Cannabis use in IBS



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

Cannabis use in IBS	To all patients with IBS that use cannabis/marijuana!Dear Patient,Reports from patients suggest that use of cannabis/marijuana reduces symptoms associated with Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS). In order to bring this to a scientific level more detailed information from patients is needed.We are conducting a study that is assessing the use, the benefits and the side effects of cannabis/marijuana for the self-treatment of IBS. This questionnaire is directed to all patients with IBS that use cannabis/marijuana for their IBS.We are asking you to complete the internet based questionnaire. Please make sure that you respond to all questions which may take you approximately 10 minutes.This research study has been approved by the University of Calgary, Canada, Conjoint Health Research Ethics Board. You are under no obligation to complete this questionnaire. Your responses to this questionnaire will be kept strictly anonymous. Thank you for taking the time to read this material and fully respond to the questionnaire.If you have any questions, please contact the administrator for this study: [email protected] Investigator: Clinician Scientist at the University of CalgaryPlease, support this research initiative by following the link and answering a 10 min (3 pages of questions) questionnaire.To start the study:http://ibd-cannabis-survey.limequery.com/i...t=Y&lang=en


----------



## Yukie (Feb 13, 2009)

sorry, but people with chronic illness aren't guinea pigs. and I guess you can't guarantee that it won't aggravate the illness either.


----------



## emepe22 (Nov 16, 2009)

Yukie: you should take more time when you read:_*This questionnaire is directed to all patients with IBS that use cannabis/marijuana for their IBS.*_This is a survey... how can a survey aggravate the illness NB: Sorry, but I don't use cannabis, but I'm really interested about this research


----------



## Chronie13 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have moderate to sever chrons disease and have a lot of perianal crohns. I use cannabis and i think it is extremely beneficial and i think more people should be open minded about it. Its is great for getting your appetite back and when experiencing bad cramping and diarrehea and is a lot more natural and safe then taking any other medicine i have been on. I truly it is a powerful medicine and can offer some excellent benefits to those with IBD/IBS. Also, it is not manufactured by the drug companies, whom i have been thinking a lot about recently. I am currently on Humira and wonder if these companies actually want us to get better. All i'm saying is please be open minded because one never knows what will help them feel better in this constant battle against pain.


----------



## WonkyColon (Apr 22, 2010)

I've found that cannabis tea (which doesn't get you high) helps me a lot with IBS. Makes me paranoid as Hell if I smoke the stuff, so I stick with the tea.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Wonky I think I read on another of your posts that you are breastfeeding still. I would hope you are not drinking the tea now while still breastfeeding. I don't think that would be safe for your lil one. Just concerned... so please be careful, ok?


----------



## WonkyColon (Apr 22, 2010)

Absolutely. I appreciate your concern.My daughter is almost 2 years old and only nurses once per 24 hours; I nurse her to sleep at night. I take all of my meds (with a few breastfeeding-safe exceptions) right after she goes to bed, so it's nearly a full 24 hours before she nurses again. So all the "unsafe" meds like Bentyl are well out of my system by that point, and the "possibly unsafe" meds like cannabis are, too. Some of the things I take, like fennel/ginger/peppermint, aren't believed to negatively affect breastmilk and her pediatrician knows I take them. Then there are things like simethicone that don't pass into milk at all; I'm not worried about taking those a few hours before nursing her.I understand your concern, but I am very careful about using medicinal herbs while nursing. Also, THC (the psychoactive component of cannabis) isn't in the tea. THC is fat-soluble.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> I understand your concern, but I am very careful about using medicinal herbs while nursing.


I figured you were but just had to make sure.







Enjoy her.


----------



## anonymous313 (Jul 6, 2010)

WonkyColon said:


> Absolutely. I appreciate your concern.My daughter is almost 2 years old and only nurses once per 24 hours; I nurse her to sleep at night. I take all of my meds (with a few breastfeeding-safe exceptions) right after she goes to bed, so it's nearly a full 24 hours before she nurses again. So all the "unsafe" meds like Bentyl are well out of my system by that point, and the "possibly unsafe" meds like cannabis are, too. Some of the things I take, like fennel/ginger/peppermint, aren't believed to negatively affect breastmilk and her pediatrician knows I take them. Then there are things like simethicone that don't pass into milk at all; I'm not worried about taking those a few hours before nursing her.I understand your concern, but I am very careful about using medicinal herbs while nursing. Also, THC (the psychoactive component of cannabis) isn't in the tea. THC is fat-soluble.


I have no interest at all in this post except that you say that you are using the tea without the THC (which I understand, without heating it and allowing it to attach to fat or oil it is not going to have any effect) but I'm wondering then if you are receiving cannaboids or something (supposedly there are a lot of other things present besides for THC) and that is what is helping you.I personally think people should be open-minded as well, and remember that it is state-legal in some areas (and some not so be careful) but I would love to see if there would be a way to ease the stomach pain without being psychedelic stoned....that would be extremely helpful...


----------

